#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  [徵角]巡禮系列，徵求角色(暫時停徵，11樓有設定)

## 帕格薩斯

眾獸大家好哇，這裡是坑坑相連到天邊的帕格(。
為了爬坑兼翻新舊文而來徵個角色//
這個小說可能會分很多部份，不會是一時半刻可以完成的文章…可以忍受的話，那就謝謝大家了。
目前*第一階段徵求之七位角色已滿* ，但表單如下(請舔(#)
姓名：
性別：
歲數：
種族：
職業：
屬性：
外形：
武器：
個性：
其它：
========
謝謝大家！有任何問題都可以在這邊或私訊問我喔//
另外其它設定會慢慢更新過來這邊！
---
6/11更新

一、世界觀
-世界名稱：采世(另有一攣生世界名為晏世)
-世界組成：海洋57%，陸地31%，虛無12%
-世界主要種族組成：人類34%、精靈25%、獸族27%、黑暗種族9%、異世界種族4%、不明1%
-世界特性：因為失去了位面守護者因而容易被異空間入侵。已經被虛無所吞噬的地區隱藏有無數空間裂縫。是個各類屬性充沛(尤其空間屬性及光元素)，且氧氣濃度高的世界。
二、 眾神
創世三神
⒈光明神
姓名：艾弗羅爾．萊瑟亞
別名：磐恆
性別：女性
外表：神殿中常見形象為金色長髮金色雙瞳，身著純白長袍頭戴銀色冠冕的赤足女性。
象徵：白色羽翼、七芒日紋
神格：騎士精神、生命
⒉毀滅神
姓名：卡厄斯．都姆
別名：歿影
性別：男性
外表：神殿中常見形象為黑髮紅瞳，身著漆黑長袍頭戴紅色冠冕的赤足男性。
象徵：黑色羽翼、赤紅月紋
神格：公正無私、死亡
⒊輪迴神
姓名：列克拉涅．擇爾
亦名：璇楷
性別：不定
外表：神殿中形象大多為銀髮金眼、面無表情的少年或是少女，具體不明。
象徵：銀色無限符號、沙漏
神格：輪迴、紀律、守護

#世界的維持
⒈土元素之王
姓名：索羅．格蘭德
性別：男
外表：褐色尖刺短髮的穩健青年
⒉風元素之王
姓名：艾路．艾希麗
性別：女
外表：白色長辮髮的隨和少女
⒊水元素之王
姓名：湘莫漾
性別：男
外表：淺藍長髮及腰的溫柔青年
⒋火元素之王
姓名：閑然
性別：女
外表：金紅色雙馬尾的火爆少女
⒌位面守護者
姓名：殤
性別：女
外表：真身為銀藍色鱗甲與紫色毛髮的雌性幻龍。人類型態為紫色及肩長髮的年輕女性，身著銀藍色法袍。
備註：已死亡

#種族的守護
⒈獸神
姓名：貝里爾
性別：男
外表：依各分神殿所在之種族而定。共通點為白色雙瞳與眼上爪痕。
⒉龍神
姓名：西亞曼德
性別：女
外表：擁有黑白雙色鱗片的六翼神聖巨龍。
⒊精靈皇(21代)
姓名：漠舒
性別：男
年齡：435
外表：淡金色長髮藍色雙瞳的溫和青年。
⒋自然神
姓名：亞沙特
性別：無
外表：無人見過真容，有一說稱自然神作為大自然之精神存在。 

三、巡禮的意義(簡述)
五千年以前，在位面守護者與外來的世界吞噬者戰鬥消失以後，虛無入侵。而眾神力量因為反入侵的大小戰鬥而需要足夠時間回覆。因此在決議之下，由輪迴神列克拉涅為主，在采世中安排了「巡禮者」這一特殊天命──旨為代神巡察世界並修正錯失。
若歷代巡禮者們無法達成任務，虛無大舉擴張之後，將會迎來歿世。
因此，巡禮一舉是絕對必要且不可逃避的行為。

四、職業及分級
。精通分類
──物理性職業
-近戰類
#體術精通
拳術、柔術、徒手格鬥、足技等

-冷兵器
#劍類精通
長劍、重劍、雙手劍等
#刀類精通
長刀、大刀、䥥刀、彎刀等
#匕類精通
#箭類精通
弓、弩機等
#矛類精通
矛、戈、長槍等

-熱兵器(無鬥氣可)
#槍類精通
手槍、步槍、衝鋒槍、狙擊槍等
#炮類精通
手炮、大炮、火炮等

-其他兵器(無鬥氣者可)
#暗器精通
苦無、飛針等
#陷阱精通


。職業分類
──物理性職業
拳法家、格鬥家：
―以近身肉搏為主的職業
劍士(or劍俠)、刀客(馭刀者)
―以刀劍為武器的職業
弓箭手
―以弓弩射出箭矢的職業

──法術性職業
魔法師
―四大元素與變化型、空間、時間的掌控者
魔藥師
―藥劑製作的專家
祭司
―以元素之主或神祇為信仰，精通單一元素應用的使者。

──混合性職業
戰鬥法師
—戰鬥為主法術為輔，將鬥氣與元素之力混合使用的攻擊職業。
魔劍士
―傳說中能夠完美結合法術與劍為一體展開攻擊的職業。
騎士
―一手武器一手盾牌，擁有座騎、貫徹信念的攻守一體職業
聖劍使
―持有儀劍、既能為武器也能以之施放法陣或祝福的單屬職業




──等級
由高至低：Z→X→S→A→B→C→D→E→F
各等級由高至低又細分三級。
巔峰，中央，初始
超越Z級者即有機會成神。
成神機制待補。

五、故事開始的現況
緣起的首章時間，主角──伊格爾還是個孩子，與收養自己的哥哥伊凡．路瑟尼亞為參加世交艾洛雷克斯基「燄雷龍」家族的百年祭典「皇祭」，而離開家中朝目的地雲霆淵澤前進中。
會有什麼事發生呢？…

六、近程
6/11夜更第11章

----------


## 卡斯特

徵角當然少不了卡滋我嘍~

姓名：卡斯特

性別：公的

歲數：14歲

種族：幻天獸(平常都以狼的外表生活

職業：給作者設定

屬性：火，念力(後者較不會控制

外形：眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊
獸人型態-白色T-shirt， 外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的牛仔褲(長褲)
幻化型態-狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛

武器：藍焰棒-可伸縮，方便攜帶，周圍會有藍色火焰
幻空迴力鏢(簡稱幻空)-用念力可使攻擊力加強
天隼弓-屬於狩獵弓，箭頭用黑耀石制成

個性：擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走， 破壞一切事物，但醒來後會不記得所做過的事情， 常很自責，也因為怕被追捕(幻天獸很少見)，而以狼的型態生活著，且一直保守著這個秘密
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他，遇到壞人/獸時，喜歡把他們耍的團團轉
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗的個性，非常愛玩，會為朋友赴湯蹈火
有著即使被威脅也絕對不會臣服的個性(除非自尊心被打破

其它：是否可設定為行俠仗義的獨行狼?
P.S爪子可像貓爪一樣伸縮

獸設: 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 

幻天獸設: 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 

獸人設: 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 

武器設: 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





謝謝帕格薩斯:3
辛苦了，也祝靈感源源不絕0w0

----------


## 龍羅炎

姓名：龍•羅炎 (這才是我真正的名子)

性別：男

歲數：17

種族：飛龍族

職業：雙刀使，神職者(不好練阿@口@)

屬性：冰，雷

外形：綠色的眼睛及皮膚，戰鬥的時候，眼睛會變成紅(右眼)藍(左眼)色

武器：龍淚雙痕(雙刀)

個性：對陌生人的人會話很少，但對熟人的人會話很多XD，很愛玩，喜歡幫助別人! 

平常的時候很活潑，絕大部分獨來獨往，戰鬥時異常冷靜，而且眼睛會變成一藍一紅，非常重視朋友，最恨的就是背叛! 

其它：有的話，還會再修改~~~

----------


## 月光銀牙

來舔單了(舔舔

姓名：銀牙
性別：公
歲數：16
種族：狼
職業：刀類精通  
屬性：冰、風、雷
外形：灰色毛皮 翠綠色眼睛 瞎掉的左眼和右耳各有一條疤
武器：七星刀
個性：冷漠無比，但其實還有一點點熱情
其它：我其實比可以魔化....

那就請帕格薩斯加油啦

感覺這一篇小說涉獵廣泛....

----------


## 帕格薩斯

感謝三位，這邊已收到單了www
謝謝你們的參與，會盡快把文章趕出來的！
再次感謝各位的支持(鞠躬

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

來支持一下～

姓名：蒼煌．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特

性別：雄

歲數：103（不知道帕格的世界觀壽限是如何，所以如果需要修改再和我說

種族：天魔狼族

職業：魔法師，然後蒼我就當神殿人員吧ww，希望出場機不會太少

屬性：空間、時間

外形：獸人型態請看獸設，獸型態則是藍眼睛的白狼，翅膀只有在戰鬥時才會顯現出來，平常都是用獸人型在活動～


武器：太虛權杖，以銀色為主的魔法杖，平時也當作枴杖在使用

個性：沉穩機智，果斷不拖泥帶水，都會找出能花最小的代價，而能解決事情的方法，此外，很為後輩著想，常常給予各種協助。

其它：希望能定位成，會幫忙主角一行的長者，另外也希望能安排戰鬥場面給蒼我。

大概就這些吧，有想到再補，然後預祝帕格小說順利，加油。

----------


## 烈焰獸

姓名：烈焰獸 (只接叫我烈焰就好
性別：男
歲數：17
種族：龍族
職業：護衛戰士
屬性：火系
外形：皮膚藍色身上穿者學白高硬度裝甲，脖子上綁者紅色絲巾 (間單來說看我的頭像就知道 OWO
武器：進戰:軍刀型雙刀 加一把短刀。遠戰:以弓箭為主。屬性戰鬥:烈焰拳加火焰飛彈(就是可以是用火焰來進行攻擊
個性：專心時很文靜 戰鬥實很火爆
其它：一但被攻擊後如果死亡的話會在敵方背後重生進行偷襲，如果隊友重傷身亡會利用捨身能力(自己身體內部有股不知名的能力，在拯救同伴性命時會全部輸入到對方身上予以重生)讓同伴復活，代價是全身將會虛脫無法移動。
希望帕格薩斯的文章我可以第一個看 OWO

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

你好~我來湊個獸數可以嘛w~~

姓名：路恩。希格雷因/Rune Sigleyn[註1]

性別：無(別那樣看我，靈體不需要性別!

歲數：不明

種族：不明[註2]

職業：使魔(就是某種召喚靈

屬性：雷電、風

外形：詳見圖
半人獸

獸人

另外還有原型、魔型，我畫完再補...(汗
人型跟半人獸(上圖)差不多

服裝主色黑色(喜歡黑色)，毛髮參雜白色；兩張圖服裝設定上有出入，請以下面獸人設那張為主
上衣和腰間的裝飾毛是白色，瞳色、腰布(腰帶下面那塊)、上衣皮帶和胸前的紋章都是暗紅色
另外爪子的紋路在充能模式下會發出紅光(平常是白色)
化為人類時體型瘦高，喜歡穿襯衫、休閒褲和長筒靴；外表中性，一樣無性別

武器：主要是以魔化的獸人爪配合體術、屬性；重擊常配合"充能模式"[註3]
人類型態時，使用的是白朗寧步槍和軍刀合體改造的槍劍(Gunblade)
一樣畫完再補圖.....

個性：與其說隨合，不如說不喜歡吵架，但也不代表它不會發怒。觀察力敏銳，在戰場上或社交圈皆如此，和對方相處十幾天就能摸清對方的思考模式，通常會適時給予幫助，對別獸來說或許是體貼，但對它來說只是順手；不喜歡人多或獸多的場合，也不太喜歡吵。會聊天，但不會主動和人搭話
喜歡在高處吹風

其它：

註1：姓氏"路恩(Rune)"即"符文"，是指透過圖騰、文字召喚的使魔種類，此獸使用刻有代表圖騰的戒指召喚；戒指的取得須此使魔自願，且親自授權

註2：原本是獸人中的狼族，雖然如此卻有個很要好的人類朋友、且對方也對狼族很友善。在某次意外掉進時空裂縫死亡(因後來失憶所以不記得事因)但靈魂依舊出不去，就這樣一邊吸收雷電能量一邊保持昏睡的狀態，直到某天時空裂縫癒合再莫名其妙掉出來，成了具有生命能量的"非生物"，活著但不需攝取能量(如進食)；風屬性似乎是原來的體質留下來的，而可以變成人類大概是生前對人類還算有一定程度的認知，因此可以實體化

註3：充能模式：將雷電壓縮在爪子、手肘等任何即將攻擊的部位，依情況釋出能量；做遠程攻擊時，會在掌心壓縮雷電，發射小型電磁砲，如果壓縮的是風即產生空氣砲，當然也可以照混合比例的不同產生微妙的效果變化，另外口腔也可使用充能模式，最典型即"三管齊下"(雙爪和口部同時且攻擊方向自由)

雖然是使魔，但不需透過召喚也能以實體存在，召喚指是一種持有者可以強制控制的手段：被召喚後持有者的命令具強制性，可無視此使魔意願

ㄜ...字好多...
大致上就這樣囉OwO

----------


## 斯冰菊

姓名：斯冰菊
性別：公
歲數：24
種族：狼
職業：魔法師
屬性：凍(類似冰，但效果更為強大。)
外形：狼設&狼人設：http://wolfbbs.net/phpfreechat/showi...摯謝澐詳的2.0版喔！！！)
武器：對戰以魔法為主，佐以爪子和獠牙。
個性：愛耍凍搞笑，對夢想盡全力去實現的堅毅型。平時愛寫詩和小說，是匹文學狼。
其它：目前沒有什麼要特別注意的。

祝帕格小說靈感源源不絕！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第一階段名額已經滿了，收單！
感謝所有參與眾獸的支持(鞠躬)
這邊會儘快趕出文章的！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

本樓為角色設定樓，不定期更新
角色排序依出場順序為準
-------
#伊格爾
全名：伊格爾.V.路瑟尼亞(Igor • V •Luthenia)
性別：男
歲數：初登場時14歲
種族：人類與狼族混血
職業：X級初階戰鬥法師
屬性：冰雪
外形：銀髮藍紫色眼睛，身高約137cm。
武器：雙手爪與長槍「雪犽」
個性：單純溫和，性格開朗。但是因為過去的經驗，對不認識的事物雖然好奇卻不喜歡接近。願意為了親友付出，而且不會輕易推辭。
其它：幼時為了逃離被追殺的命運而於森林之中奔逃，不慎被獵人所捉。幸虧當時伊凡於返家途中撞見傷重之伊格爾，便救回家中並且收養。
為人類與狼族一支──歐拉艾莫斯基(Olraimoski)一族之混血種。由於血脈被刻意封印卻施咒不完整，因此現階段只能顯露出一些狼族特徵(耳朵、尾巴、爪子等)。

#伊凡
全名：伊凡.R.路瑟尼亞(Ivan • R • Luthenia)
性別：男
歲數：初登場時23歲
種族：人類中的旭冰一族
職業：S級中央刀類精通(軍刀)
屬性：冰雪與空間
外形：淡金髮紫色眼睛，身高近190cm。
武器：長軍刀
個性：隨和，但是踩到底線瞬間腹黑。
其它：旭冰一族的最後傳人之一，天生擁有冰雪與空間屬性之天賦力量。交流廣闊，不論是獸族、人類或精靈族皆有知交。

#帕格
全名：帕格薩斯．艾洛雷克斯基(Pegasus • Arlorekski)
性別：男
歲數：初登場時10歲
種族：燄雷龍族
職業：S級中央魔導士
屬性：火與雷
外形：
人形──藍黑>>金髮，眼睛左藍右紫，身高約135cm。
龍形──深藍鱗片暗金色毛髮，有些纖細，身長約7~10公尺。
武器：法杖「雷步」
個性：隨性散漫地令人吃驚，但是認真起來判若兩龍。
其它：第一百七十三代艾洛雷克斯基王族繼承者之一，雙胞胎之中的哥哥。
身為皇子卻沒什麼王族自覺，比屁孩還屁孩。喜歡動不動窩在書房裡一面喝茶一邊閱讀書籍。
天賦能力與資質甚高，對體術興趣缺缺卻把術法學到全大陸頂尖。可惜的是眼睛先天有嚴重瑕疵，所以總是帶著一副厚重的黑框眼鏡。
政務與文書事務也難不倒這隻宅龍，只是懶得改而已。

#星焰
全名：星烈焰．艾洛雷克斯基(Starflame • Arlorekski)
性別：男
歲數：初登場時14歲
種族：燄雷龍族
職業：A級顛峰魔劍士
屬性：火與雷
外形：
人形──火紅色頭髮藍色眼睛，身高約139cm。
龍形──火紅色鱗片亮金毛髮，身長約9~12公尺。
武器：重劍「克洛亞斯」
個性：活潑外向，隨性自由。龍如其名般較為火爆一些，但是會想盡辦法壓抑脾氣。有著不輸給哥哥帕格的倔強。
其它：第一百七十三代艾洛雷克斯基王族繼承者之一，雙胞胎之中的弟弟。
個性較為負責，喜歡往外跑到外頭鍛鍊身體與修習武藝。
與哥哥相差十七天破蛋，因此某些種族特徵較為顯著(髮色、瞳色等)。

#蒼煌
全名：蒼煌．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特
性別：男
歲數：初登場時103歲
種族：天魔狼族
職業：X級中央魔法師、輪迴神殿騎士團榮譽團長
屬性：空間、時間
外形：白色毛髮藍色眼睛。
武器：太虛權杖
個性：沉穩機智，果斷不拖泥帶水，都會找出能花最小的代價，而能解決事情的方法，此外，很為後輩著想，常常給予各種協助。
其它：待補

#羅炎
全名：龍．羅炎
性別：男
歲數：17
種族：嵐翼龍族
職業：A級顛峰雙刀使，龍神殿特別小組副組長
屬性：冰，雷
外形：綠色眼睛及皮膚，戰鬥時會變成紅(右眼)藍(左眼)色
武器：雙刀「龍淚雙痕」
個性：大部分獨來獨往，重視朋友，最恨背叛的行為。話很少，但是很愛玩，最喜歡幫助別人。
其它：寡言，但是其實相當溫和。重義氣且勇於挑戰，但是傾向不輕易冒險。擅長飛行，速度甚至不輸給以飛翔聞名的雨燕一族。

#烈焰獸
姓名：烈焰
性別：男
歲數：初登場時17歲
種族：日炎龍族
職業：嵐翼龍族護衛巡邏隊隊長，不明等級戰士
屬性：火系
外形：皮膚藍色身上穿者學白高硬度裝甲，脖子上綁者紅色絲巾 
武器：
近戰─軍刀型雙刀加一把短刀。
遠戰─以弓箭為主。
戰鬥─烈焰拳加火焰飛彈
個性：專心時很文靜 戰鬥時很火爆
其它：
出身日炎龍族。因為到不遠處嵐翼龍族唸書習武的緣故，年齡輕輕便憑藉自己實力當上嵐翼境內巡邏隊的隊長。原本只接近打工性質，但是漸漸對當地有了情感以後便認真地貫徹身為隊長的職責，因此被隊內其他成員尊敬。
一旦被攻擊後如果死亡的話會在敵方背後重生進行偷襲，如果隊友重傷身亡會利用捨身能力(自己身體內部有股不知名的能力，在拯救同伴性命時會全部輸入到對方身上予以重生)讓同伴復活，代價是全身將會虛脫無法移動。

----------

